
Show HN: Browser Inside Browser - browsergap
https://start.cloudbrowser.xyz/?%F0%9F%98%8A
======
lioeters
First thing I tried was running this in itself recursively, a browser in a
browser in a browser in a..

[https://imgur.com/a/DLnP5hO](https://imgur.com/a/DLnP5hO)

~~~
browsergap
Yeah I'm always a fan of that. :)

